# i need your opinion (quick Q)



## MrWahWah (Jan 19, 2004)

Are Sprint springs good for my nissan 200sx ser ???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there are better springs....i'll say that much


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go with eibachs, they are the best.. well worth the money


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

or u can always go all out with a coilover setup


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i would not suggest sprint springs. i have learned my lesson. if you are doing supsension work, do it right (with quality parts), and do it all at the same time. i put sprint springs on stock struts (first mod i put on the car), cause they were cheap, blew the struts out, then bought kyb-gr2's struts, cause they were cheap, now they are fucked up, not to mention the constant axle boot blow out and overall uncomfortable ride. right now i am saving for a new setup, i know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> i would not suggest sprint springs. i have learned my lesson. if you are doing supsension work, do it right (with quality parts), and do it all at the same time. i put sprint springs on stock struts (first mod i put on the car), cause they were cheap, blew the struts out, then bought kyb-gr2's struts, cause they were cheap, now they are fucked up, not to mention the constant axle boot blow out and overall uncomfortable ride. right now i am saving for a new setup, i know it will be worth the wait.


I did a good amount of reasearch before purchasing my Tein Basics coilover setup. Unfortunately, jeffinbham had to learn the hard way, but your best bet is to save up some money for a nice coilover system (Tein, Ground Control, etc) or some nice springs/struts. Remember, you get what ya pay for..GL! :cheers:


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

fuck yeah, tein basics. that's the plan for me.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

jeffinbham said:


> i would not suggest sprint springs. i have learned my lesson. if you are doing supsension work, do it right (with quality parts), and do it all at the same time. i put sprint springs on stock struts (first mod i put on the car), cause they were cheap, blew the struts out, then bought kyb-gr2's struts, cause they were cheap, now they are fucked up, not to mention the constant axle boot blow out and overall uncomfortable ride. right now i am saving for a new setup, i know it will be worth the wait.


no offense, but I am not sure why your worn factory or KYB struts blowing out would be the fault of the Sprint Springs ? I'd be willing to bet that it would have happened to you no matter what aftermarket spring you would have paired up with those struts. Esp. if you lowered the car in the process. I am running Sprint Springs with a 2" drop on my B12 using Tokico HP struts and I have not had any problems. With the limited availibilty of aftermarket support for my car, I could have done a lot worse for the money.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

if i hadn't had lowering springs they (the struts, oem or kyb) would have been fine, so it's gotta be the springs fault.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> if you are doing supsension work, do it right (with quality parts), and do it all at the same time.


Excellent advice. springs and struts should be changed at the same time cuz stock struts will be worn out real quick with stiffer springs than they're designed to damp. Even aftermarket struts designed to OEM-like specs will wear faster with upgraded springs. 

You can upgrade both springs and struts at the same time and be ok. But, you won't believe how sweet a suspension setup can feel when the springs and struts are MATCHED and built to work together from the start - go with coilovers if you can.


----------

